# مشروع تخرج عن سماعة الطبيب الالكترونية



## أميرة العين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انني اطلب منكم المساعدة فمن لديه معلومات او دوائر او مخططات عن سماعة الطبيب الالكترونية

ومشكورين مقدماااااااااااااا 

أختكم المهندسة مستقبلا

أميرة العين


----------



## أميرة العين (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكورين يا مهندسين ........ جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين على المساعدة المفيدة​


----------



## ahmad_iweinah (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد يمكن متاخر*

مرحبا
بالمرفقات في ملف بتوقع رح يساعدك كثير
يمكن ردي متاخر 
بس اي مساعدة ثانية انا جاهز
موفقة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على تقديم ابداء المساعدة للأخرين .

وان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا .

ونتتظر جديدك ومشاركاتك القادمة بأذنه تعالى .

البغدادي :84:


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... أحمد ... في البدء أرحب بإنضمامكم لعائلة الهندسة الطبية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .... وأهنئكم على مشاركتكم المتميزة و تعاونكم الرائع ... وأتمنى لك الإستمرار بالمزيد من المشاركات المبدعة ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــنيـن العــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## moh_alawna (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*Intelligent stethoscope*

مساء الخير
هذا مشروع جديد عن السماعة الطبية الالكترونية 
واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


م.محمد علاونة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mh87 (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا كتييير و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاريع


----------



## مهندسة جادة (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

